# Summer Bear on the Wasatch



## snw_brdr10

Hey everyone, been away for a while but am glad to be back. Especially since I drew a bear tag!

Many of you may remember the bear thread swbuckmaster did years ago. Best thread I have ever read. I never had any desire to hunt bears until I followed that live thread. It was so intense I told myself I had to start applying. 

Well I was met with a very surprising credit card charge this year. I only had 5 points! Wasn't planning to draw this tag for at least 10 more years. But I'm very welcoming of the hard work that lays before me. 

Anyways, as a tribute to the thread that got me into this mess, I plan to do the same thing. I want others to get as excited about bear as I got. 

So consider this the start of my thread, and therefore, my bear hunt.

I've never hunted bear before, so this will be interesting. The tag I drew allows me to bait and use any weapon, however I plan to use my bow out of a tree stand. I've heard about a lot of bears up American Fork Canyon so I am thinking of scouting out a few baiting areas up there. AF is appealing due to the close proximity from my home, which can make baiting an easier process. 

I plan to call the biologist to talk to him about AF canyon, but was curious if any others on this forum have experience baiting bears in that area. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 35whelen

I’d go with bait. Start scouting sites as soon as you can n hoarding bait


----------



## 3arabians

You have my attention! Subscribed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrr65

35whelen said:


> I'd go with bait. Start scouting sites as soon as you can n hoarding bait


+1


----------



## Animediniol

Following this. Keep us posted.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Well guys, so far it's been a roller coaster. This whole coronavirus thing has had my nerves on high alert, tricking my brain into believing they were going to cancel my hunt and make me turn the tag in. Thankfully it looks like my brain was just playing tricks on me and everything is going to be ok. So let's give you all an update.

I have been e-scouting the crap out of American Fork Canyon, Hobble Creek, and around Sheep Creek. Having a hard time deciding which area may be best to hunt. I'll be reaching out to the Biologist tomorrow, but I'm willing to take any opinions you might have.

Hopefully, soon I'll be able to get out and do some actual scouting on foot to find a couple of places to set up some bait stations. 

I also have been focusing on getting into shape too. I've been wanting to lose 15 pounds before the season just to make bringing bait in a little easier. In addition to working out with my wife in our basement every day, I go for a 1.5 mile hike every night while wearing a frame pack that is currently loaded with 55 pounds. So far, I'm down 7 pounds. It's been great!

Next steps are to start stock-piling bait and getting ahold of some tree stands. Stay tuned!


----------



## AF CYN

Lots of bears in all those places. I shot mine up AF Canyon and know some others who have, as well. The one main disadvantage to AF is the gates--you can't get anywhere up there until after they open the gates on Memorial Day (unless you hike or pedal a bike in). Plus, you'll have more recreationists to contend with. Good luck. I hope you get a big one!


----------



## snw_brdr10

Thanks for the input AF CYN! Great info. Left a voicemail with the biologist an hour ago. Hopefully he calls me back soon.

In the meantime, I started stockpiling bait today with 150 pounds of expired candy. I plan to add in a few hundred pounds of dog food, sweet feed, cracked corn, popcorn, bread and donuts. Cover it all in some grease, courtesy of the Lord's Chicken (Chick-Fil-A) and watch the magic happen!


----------



## AF CYN

The bears I hunted really like bread and molasses. They ate that over all the other things I offered. Also, I had success using Bear Bomb Sow in Heat spray. The bear rut starts at the end of June.


----------



## TheHunted

My father drew a bear tag on this unit as well. He had 12 points. I hunted this unit a few years ago and got a nice little bear in AF canyon. We already have his two bait sites approved, just need the snow to melt so we can get up there. It’s been a little more challenging to get bait this year then it was when I had my tag. We’re getting it just not as easily. Can’t wait to read about your hunt.


----------



## basinbowhunter

I would second American Fork Canyon. We have had 3 tags and killed 3 bears all Pope and Young. AF CYN (The person) also killed one in the same area that also went Pope and Young. The bears are there.

My bear was about 3 years ago. AF CYN was also with me on my bear hunt. It was one of my best hunting experiences.


----------



## basinbowhunter

One of many we had on trail cam. I believe we had over 10 different bears on trail cam. This is the bear I ended up killing. You will have a blast on this hunt.


----------



## teledan

Those are some awesome pics! I don't hunt but I have a good friend who does and he has told me there are a lot up AF Canyon.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Well I spent 15 hours hiking all over the place on Saturday. I have a couple locations that I have submitted to the DWR for approval. Hoping to hear back soon. In the meantime, The bait collection has been going pretty good. Just picked up my second load of bread. Hopefully I'll be all set there. Just a couple more things to grab and I should be ready for baiting come May 23rd!


----------



## snw_brdr10




----------



## snw_brdr10

Well guys, the season is alive and well! It started Saturday, but with it being memorial day weekend, I promised the family a camping trip. So we took bait in on Tuesday night. To our joy, we arrived to day-old bear skat only five feet from the stand. We dumped a bunch of grain, cracked corn, bread, dog food, expired bulk candy, raw chicken, grease and syrup. Burned some bacon and honey and left for the evening. Tonight is the night though! Heading in to drop off a little more bait, check the cameras and sit the stand. Wish us luck!


----------



## buck

basinbowhunter said:


> One of many we had on trail cam. I believe we had over 10 different bears on trail cam. This is the bear I ended up killing. You will have a blast on this hunt.


That is an awesome pic!


----------



## buck

snw_brdr10 said:


> Well guys, the season is alive and well! It started Saturday, but with it being memorial day weekend, I promised the family a camping trip. So we took bait in on Tuesday night. To our joy, we arrived to day-old bear skat only five feet from the stand. We dumped a bunch of grain, cracked corn, bread, dog food, expired bulk candy, raw chicken, grease and syrup. Burned some bacon and honey and left for the evening. Tonight is the night though! Heading in to drop off a little more bait, check the cameras and sit the stand. Wish us luck!


Good luck and thanks for the thread! This has been fun to follow.


----------



## 35whelen

Good luck!


----------



## Raptorman

Good luck, can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## snw_brdr10

Got back late thursday night and had a busy work day yesterday so I forgot to post an update. The pile was touched only by crows. I dumped a little more bait in the pile, burned some honey and bacon, and then we made our way up in the tree. 

That was an intense three hours! Every twig a squirrel would snap would send my heart through my chest! By the end of the night, no bears had come in. We snuck out in the dark and planned to return Saturday. 

I just finished loading up and will be making my way back up tonight. Hopefully we have had something hit the bait pile!


----------



## TheHunted

Good luck, excited to hear what you find tonight.


----------



## Brettski7

Are these black bear? Those are massive. Look more like brown bear almost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snw_brdr10

Report from last night:
Ran into some hikers on the trail in who said they saw as bear an hour earlier. After hiking to where they were, we saw the fresh prints on top of their footprints. The bear followed them down the main trail for a little ways. It wasn't too far from the bait pile either, so we were definitely excited!

But alas, nothing had hit the pile yet. We burned some honey and bacon and got in the stands. Then the rain hit. It rained for about an hour and a half, and then things calmed down and the forest lit up with bird and squirrels. 

Unfortunately, no bears came in, but with one being so close, I'm fully confident he will be in soon. Going to go try the second bait site next and give this one four days or so to bring that bear in.


----------



## johnnycake

Have you drug a greasy rag from various trails etc leading to your bait site? Drags even over 1-2 miles can be really effective


----------



## snw_brdr10

johnnycake said:


> Have you drug a greasy rag from various trails etc leading to your bait site? Drags even over 1-2 miles can be really effective


We've walked from the site to many different places on the mountain while pouring syrup. I'll be baiting the second site tonight so I won't be back to this site until Thursday. If there is not any activity by then, Saturday will involve bringing in some nasty meat scraps and dragging a greasy rag all over that mountain!


----------



## buck

Its always the non hunters who see what you are after! Haha When i first started turkey hunting i was really struggling to find anything and then i stopped to talk to a couple fisherman and they told me about all the turkeys they saw on there way to the lake that morning and i couldn't find a thing!
Good luck at the second bait station!


----------



## AF CYN

snw_brdr10 said:


> That was an intense three hours! Every twig a squirrel would snap would send my heart through my chest! By the end of the night, no bears had come in. We snuck out in the dark and planned to return Saturday.


I remember that feeling while sitting in my ground blind! I hated hiking out at night after hearing all those things go bump in the night.


----------



## snw_brdr10

I've waited a few days to bring this up. I'm still sick to my stomach about it.

We were headed into the second bait site tuesday night, but everyone but two of us dropped out. So we decided to stop off and check out bait site 1. If nothing had happened, we were going to back out, and drive the extra half hour to bait site 2. We started our hike in, and when we got to the bait pile, we saw it had been torn to shreds. A bear had been in!

We hurried and pulled the card, and got in the tree stands. We'd had a gorgeous bear come in just before dark every night since we had been in there. 

8:45 rolls around, and I see here coming in from 80 yards away. The sun is glowing off her blonde and cinnamon coat. I know immediately I want to shoot this bear. We watch her come in and I get to full draw. She stops and hangs out for three minutes. I'm full draw this whole time with no clean shot. 

I let down, and she spooks. But she only runs 20 yards and stops. She turns around and stares at the pile. Waits a minute or two, and comes back in. After a short minute, she is broadside, I draw and try to compose myself. The adrenaline rush is insane. My legs cant stop shaking. I settle my pin, and release.

WHACK! 

She runs off, cuts to the left, and runs uphill.

We sit waiting, but no death moan. We give her an hour and get out of the stands. No arrow to be found. I start getting nervous I had a bad hit.

We find blood and start tracking her. She is heading straight uphill, but leaving a decent blood trail. We finally find my arrow, which shows only 5-6 inches of penetration. I get sick knowing now I missed my mark.

We track blood for half a mile uphill, find a clotted pile, and then it dried up. 

We went home, reviewed the footage (friend was recording) and determine I hit forward, possibly even in the forearm. Adrenaline got the best of me. 

We went up again last night and combed the canyon. No bear. I'm positive she is fine, but I'm sick to my stomach that I messed up and wounded that bear.


----------



## snw_brdr10




----------



## snw_brdr10




----------



## Raptorman

That's a bummer, man. Happens to the best of us. Keep your head up, I am sure she will be okay.


----------



## AF CYN

Nothing is more upsetting than wounding an animal. Tough loss. Many of us have been there and know how you feel. If it were me, I would keep hunting that bait site only. If she returns, you have another chance. If she doesn't, then you have some hard things to consider.


----------



## johnnycake

That sucks. After watching it at 1/4 speed on a big monitor, there is zero doubt in my mind that she will recover and be just fine. The arrow had little penetration on her front leg and there's just no way it hit anything vital. 

She may or may not keep hitting that site, that is tough to say. But either way, I wouldn't think twice about shooting a different bear if it came in.


----------



## goosefreak

Dang!! I know how you feel. I shot and lost a 390 bull on the Wasatch unit back in 2010. Made a less than Ideal but, lethal shot and got on the blood trail tooooo early. jumped the bull never to be seen again. 

If I were in your shoes, 
i would have ZERO hesitation in seeing your hunt through, be it the same bear or a different.


----------



## TheHunted

Keep after it don’t get discouraged, I know the feeling. Keep that bait pile fresh. I have no doubt you’ll get more bears in there.


----------



## snw_brdr10

UPDATE!

We went back in on Saturday with 80 lbs of bait. Gotta keep these critters full. She is back on the bait! She was back in Saturday morning from midnight to two, which is initially around the time she first found the bait pile. I'm hoping she will start coming in regularly, especially during shooting hours. Guess time will tell.

I'll be back in the stand tomorrow.


----------



## buck

snw_brdr10 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> We went back in on Saturday with 80 lbs of bait. Gotta keep these critters full. She is back on the bait! She was back in Saturday morning from midnight to two, which is initially around the time she first found the bait pile. I'm hoping she will start coming in regularly, especially during shooting hours. Guess time will tell.
> 
> I'll be back in the stand tomorrow.


Thats great news! I hope you get another shot at her!


----------



## Topdogjr2002

That's great news that she's ok. It's amazing how tough our wild animals are that we hunt. I'm enjoying the thread and living vicariously through the hunt. Good luck.


----------



## AF CYN

That is great news. Good luck!


----------



## BGD

Oh man! The agony and ecstasy! You gotta love hunting! Good luck.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Guys... I feel like a freaking noob!

We ran into multiple sets of tracks on the way into the stand last night. When we got there, basically all of the new bait we brought in on Saturday was gone. I excitedly ran over to the trail camera to pull the card and.... we forgot to turn the camera back on. 

I'm so disappointed in myself!!! ugh. What a roller coaster this hunt has been.

Anyways, we dumped a new load of bait and sat in the tree until dark. Conditions seemed perfect, but no bears came in. I'll be heading back into the stand tomorrow to check the camera (I know for a fact it is on now!) and sit the stand.


----------



## 35whelen

Looks like good size tracks! Hang in there! Best of luck!


----------



## snw_brdr10

Well guys, the bear has gone nocturnal. No day pictures. Does anyone have any suggestions to get a bear to come in earlier?


----------



## KineKilla

Wait out the moon phase and keep him interested in the site.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak

I just mentioned this on another post but, Iv heard solar garden lights will keep a bear off of bait sites at night


----------



## AF CYN

I've heard putting out less bait can create more competition between bears, making them more willing to come in during the day to have first dibs. Gotta' be careful though, don't want them to lose interest if there isn't enough food.


----------



## snw_brdr10

We sat the other stand this weekend, and I'm glad I did! I had concerns about this stand, but look what finally showed up! He has been fairly consistent since finding it, but all but one of his visits are in the dark.

I've let the stand where I shot the bear calm down for a few days, and I'll be sitting this stand again tonight. Hopefully he comes back in! If not, I'll be back in the first stand tomorrow night.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Well the big bear (named Salt & Pepper) is still nocturnal. Going into the other site tonight to check on the first bear (named Cinnamon & Sugar). 

The kids love looking at trail cam photos and naming the bears haha


----------



## johnnycake

Salt & Pepper is big bear. Like, a really great bear for UT. Good luck!

Solar motion detecting lights can help discourage night time feeders, but they can also just spook the bear off the bait entirely. I've heard of guys having alarm clocks go off every so often throughout the night, but not sure I would advocate for that.

I think the put out less bait and fill it first thing in the morning is a solid approach.

I can't remember, does UT allow for scent burns? Doing a honey burn or using a product like this is a great way to bring bears in while you are sitting at the blind
https://www.baitem907.com/store/p34/baitem907bearattractantburnformula.html


----------



## snw_brdr10

Yesterday was insane. I'll do a full write up when I have a few free minutes, but I'll give you a teaser.

Bear almost climbed our tree, lots of passing on opportunities for a blonde bear because I can see a bigger boar in the distance, watching the bears chase each other for two hours, and finally this:


----------



## KineKilla

Patience almost always pays off. Can't wait to see the write up.

Love the video. Giggled when I saw the one take a header into the bait site and look around like WTF was that, did I miss something!?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

So awesome - congrats!

Love the additional camera angle!


----------



## AF CYN

Bear hunting is so hard. Congrats on the success! I love a story of persistence and redemption!


----------



## BGD

Awesome! What a memorable hunt I am sure this has been. Thanks for taking us along on the roller coaster ride of emotional highs and lows.


----------



## buck

Great work! Seems like you had a roller coaster of a hunt that ended great!


----------



## snw_brdr10

Ok recap time. 

Part 1:

As you know, I have been having nocturnal action on this site. After doing some reading and researching, I figured I may have been bringing in too much food. So I decided to sit the other stand for a few nights and let my primary station get eaten out a little. So after 5 days of not going into the primary stand, I grabbed only 20 lbs of bait, and got on the road. 

As I was driving up the canyon, I passed a campground that is a few miles from my site. It had a “Campground Closed Due to Bear Activity” sign posted on its locked gate. That got my blood going! Hopefully that meant boars were on the move and created some competition on my bait pile. 

I met my hunting buddy at the trailhead, threw on my pack and started the mile-long hike. Once we got into the stand, I was met with a surprise. There was no bait left except for a thin layer of dog food and grain spread throughout the floor of the crib. Our pile of sticks that we used to cover the bait had been completely moved and thrown all around. 

I knew we had to have had multiple bears, because of the amount of food that I had left in there the last time I was there. But in the back of my mind, I started to think maybe the bait had been gone for too long, and the bears had moved on.

I dumped the new bait, pulled the trail cameras sd card, and got up in the stand.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Part 2:

After getting in the stand, I pulled out the card reader and noticed we had 6000 photos to go through!!!! Luckily, I quickly found a new bear had come in 30 minutes after we left the last time we were in the stand. He was a blonde bear, but had a pretty rough coat on him. He stayed for hours. And then came back a few hours later. And then again a few hours after that. Two days later, he brought a buddy. The other bear that I had shot was also coming in intermittently. So we now had three bears hitting the stand, with at least a bear in there every three hours! No wonder all the food was gone.

We had been in the stand for 15 minutes when my buddy whispered to me to stay still, the blonde bear was coming in from above to our right!

We froze. Listening to it breathing and smelling the air. In my peripheral vision, I could see it at 10 yards. The slope of the canyon we were in put him right at eye level with me. Talk about a rush! I watched him walk backwards and behind my tree. I grabbed the bow and turned around the other side to now see him 3 yards away at the base of my buddies tree, smelling and looking straight up at him!

Once I saw him, I knew I wanted to hold out for his chocolate buddy. But then he stood up and put his front pads on the tree. That's when I got ready to shoot. If he did as much as sink one claw into my buddies tree, he was going to be a dead bear.

Check out this video my buddy took:



__ https://www.facebook.com/studioDmedia/posts/2986306941485632


----------



## snw_brdr10

Part 3:

Once the blonde bear (who we named vanilla ice) walked off, we heard from crashing coming from the direction of bait pile. That’s when we first saw Vanilla Ice’s buddy, Chocolate Thunder. He stopped dead in his tracks 50 yards from the bait. He held up for 5 minutes or so, and then decided to avoid the bait and climb the hill to the left. Confused, I looked back at my friend in his tree, and saw the blonde bear was coming in from the bottom of the canyon right into the bait pile. 

He sat and ate for 20 minutes. I could have taken a million different shots at him, but I could still see Chocolate Thunder sitting on the hill, 40 yards above the bait pile. I decided to wait it out, that chocolate bear was definitely going to come in!

As soon as I thought it was going to happen, Vanilla Ice got up and ran right at Chocolate Thunder! The two ran up the hill and out of site. 

UGH! Missed opportunity! 

But they came up 20 minutes later!! But not into the bait pile. They were running around playing on the hillside. Next thing I knew, they disappeared again. 20 minutes after that, they were on my right! They had circled the pile! 

Vanilla Ice came back into the pile and ate for another 5 minutes, then bounded back up the hill towards Chocolate Thunder. I then watched Vanilla Ice climb a tree, and come back down. Then back up on the hill to the left!

This was insane! I had now been watching these bears for two hours!!! …and the chocolate bear has still not come into the pile yet.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Part 4:

Finally, at 8:30, we see both of the bears begin walking back into the bait pile. Vanilla Ice is leading the way, showing no caution whatsoever. This bear is weird&#8230; he doesn't care about anything. Chocolate Thunder on the other hand, has been very cautious. Taking only a few steps at a time, smelling everything, checking wind, looking around. Ya know, what a bear should do.

That's when this video comes into play: 




After I make the shot, Chocolate Thunder runs up the hill, spraying blood. The Rage Hypodermic broadheads did the trick! Vanilla Ice reluctantly follows, confused as to what had just happened.

I lose sight of them 30 yards away behind a pine tree and into the thick stuff. But I can still hear breathing. I thought I heard Vanilla Ice run off, so I was pretty confident the breathing was coming from the bear I had just shot. We heard a few crashes, but the breathing didn't stop.

For a while.

I began to get sick, did I make a bad shot again??? Is this bear suffering??? I was pissed at myself.

After an hour and a half of sitting in the tree stand and waiting for the breathing to stop, I looked back at my friend and told him we were going to have to back out so this bear will die overnight and come back in the morning to recover it.

But just then, the breathing started moving closer to us&#8230;


----------



## snw_brdr10

Part 5:

I grabbed the bow, it was dark but I was prepared to end this bears suffering if I had to. But it wasn't my bear! It was Vanilla Ice! He had been hanging out next to my bear's carcass the whole time! He came back in and started eating!

I turned on my headlamp and shined it on him, he turned and looked up at me, and then went right back to eating. I started yelling at him! Again, he turned and looked up at me, and went back to eating.

What is wrong with this bear???

We definitely didn't want to get out of the tree stand and go find my bear with this guy hanging out, so we kept yelling, but he didn't move. Finally I pulled the 45 off my hip and fired a shot into the ground below me. Vanilla Ice turned, looked up at me&#8230;. And went back to eating.

I fire another shot. He turns and looks, and finally WALKS away.

This whole thing has me nervous! We give it a little while, make sure our headlamps are on full blast, rounds chambered in the hand guns, talking loud the whole time, and get out of the tree.

We get down to the bait pile, and find my arrow soaked in blood. Clean pass through. We see blood spray is thick. We follow the trail and find the bear 40 yards away!! We gut him, and then pick him up and slowly carry him down to the grass field near the bait pile for photos, skinning, and processing the meat.


----------



## Kwalk3

Congrats Man! Sounds like an adventure I'd love to have. Thanks for keeping us updated too. One of my favorite parts about this forum is being able to share in success.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Part 6:

At 10:30 we sent out a text to my uncle via our garmin inreach. He made sure to tell our wives we were going to have a late night. He also responded with "I have a group of four of us, we are on our way!" Two of my brothers and a cousin immediately changed out of their pajamas, got their gear ready and mad their way to his house to come up and help with the packout.

What good dudes. Meanwhile, we skinned the bear and processed the meat. After getting that done, we looked at the watches and it was midnight. They still had an hour until they would arrive. So we went and pulled the tree stands and cleaned up the bait site. They arrived as soon as we finished up.

We told the stories, showed off the boar, took some more pictures and had one heck of a fun time. We loaded everything up, which between six guys isn't a ton per person, and started the hike out.

We got down to the trucks at 2:30, and hung out a little longer. We finally got home around 4, where I put the meat and hide in the meat fridge I own, and then showered. I finally hit the pillow around 4:45, but was too amped to sleep. Finally I fell asleep at 5:30, but woke right up at 6:30 ready to go!

I took the bear to the DWR to check it in, and then to the taxidermist. Then went home to clean up. That's when I pulled out the SD card from the trail camera to see if it had taken any pictures of me shooting my bear.

You're not going to believe what I saw&#8230;


----------



## snw_brdr10

Part 7/FINAL PART

VANILLA ICE HAD COME BACK!!

While we were cutting up my bear, 30 yards away, Vanilla Ice had sneaked into the bait pile and was quietly eating for 30 MINUTES!!! 

That dumb bear… 

Anyways, That was a great hunt. Lots of hard work, great friendships and bonds were built, crazy experiences were had, and a new addiction has been created. I definitely recommend a bear hunt to everyone. I’ve already started looking into Idaho for next year.


----------



## Critter

Congrats, that is quite the adventure. 

Your Vanilla Ice bear may of been the one working over the campground and may of been used to people..


----------



## CPAjeff

Great story - thanks for taking the time to recount the story and share it with the rest of us!

Congrats on the successful hunt!


----------



## one4fishing

What a story! Good job man. Thanks for taking us along. 
Vanilla Ice will probably end up being a problem bear. Maybe someone else with a tag should target him. Or maybe some houndsmen could go harass him some.


----------



## brisket

What an adventure! Congrats on the bear.


----------



## turkinator

Awesome report!! I had a bear tag a few years ago and they are a lot of work to hunt, but also a ton of fun. Thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## TPrawitt91

Great story and video!! If I ever get a bear tag this is how I would like to do it!


----------



## johnnycake

That was excellent! I'm dying over Chocolate Thunder! -BaHa!--BaHa!--BaHa!-


----------



## hook69

Congrats! Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## 35whelen

Congrats! A successful bear hunt is the ultimate thrill.


----------



## buck

Thanks for the detailed story! Can't wait for my first bear tag!


----------

